

Firefox PDF reader passes 'pixel-perfect' test - meadhikari
http://cnet.com/Article.rbml?nid=20076699&cid=null&bcid=&bid=-264

======
prof
Link is broken.

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20076699-264/firefox-
pdf-r...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20076699-264/firefox-pdf-reader-
passes-pixel-perfect-test/)

------
mariocesar
Here is the original blog post from mozilla →
[http://blog.mozilla.com/cjones/2011/07/03/pdf-js-first-
miles...](http://blog.mozilla.com/cjones/2011/07/03/pdf-js-first-milestone/)

------
darklajid
Someone else already corrected the link.

Commenting the article itself: If I click on the link that is supposed to show
me a pixel perfect PDF in my FF 5 instance, I get a lot of gibberish
(misaligned braces, text that overlaps) that is most certainly not part of the
original PDF.

So - while I'd love to see something like this in the future, the author seems
to see wildly different results than I do. For now, this _fails_ the pixel-
perfect test and just about passes the readable test.

~~~
mooism2
"but right now it requires a nightly build of Firefox"

~~~
darklajid
Thank you for pointing this out. I was too eager to see it in action and -
after skimming the article and obviously missing that clause - proceeded to
hit the nice blue "read the JavaScript paper with pdf.js online, too" in the
paragraph before the quote that contains the statement about nightlies.

My bad, mea culpa.

I won't run a nightly on my main machine to give it a try, but awesome if it
made the leap to pixel perfect between FF 5 and current builds.

~~~
capnrefsmmat
Apparently there's a number of bugs with Firefox's implementation of canvas
and web fonts that were fixed for FF7. They rely on those fixes to get correct
behavior.

(They've also found a couple WebKit bugs as well)

